# Dragonfly on a wire.



## Scott W (Jul 25, 2011)

I went out today for the first time in over a month to photograph the local hawks. I came home with no hawk pictures but came across a photogenic dragonfly.  

More photos- Dragonfly Macro Photography 

1. 






2.


----------



## Destin (Jul 25, 2011)

LOVE the first shot!


----------



## PhotoTish (Jul 25, 2011)

Another vote for the first photo :thumbup:


----------



## Scott W (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks for the nice comments!


----------



## Derrel (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh...I love the second one! I grew up in barbed wire country!


----------



## Actinometro (Jul 25, 2011)

Well done. Nice boheh !:thumbup:


----------



## johnh2005 (Jul 25, 2011)

I like them both but number 2 stands out for me.  Great job getting the DOF just right for that shot.  I am loving the "stare down" he is giving the camera!


----------



## Scott W (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the nice comments!


----------

